# Fuji Altamira - Opinions Please



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Considering the new Fuji Altamira CX 2.0. 
http://www.fujibikes.com/bike/details/altamira_cx_2_0

I'm not familiar with some of the spec'd components, especially the Oval Concepts wheels and other Oval bits. Opinions would be appreciated. TIA


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Oval makes nice stuff from what I understand. Richard Sachs is a big fan and convinced them to keep making traditional round bend bars. They work for him.

No idea about the wheels, they are known for their cockpit components.


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw a 1.0 last week and it looked like a very nice bike. Oval makes very nice parts tho I am not familiar with the wheels. I say go for it. Where are you located?


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

RacerJRP said:


> Where are you located?


NW NJ. Why do you ask?


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

AlanE said:


> NW NJ. Why do you ask?



I work for a great LBS just off exit 4 of the turnpike (NJ) that happens to do a lot of Fuji. The CX1.0 that I saw was a frame up build we did for a team member.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Thanks, but I'm about 40 miles NW of exit 10 (please, no NJ, what exit? jokes). My favorite LBS here in Clinton carries Fuji.

Just curious - how did you build up the CX 1.0? Did you get a weight measurement on it?


----------



## RacerJRP (Jul 25, 2007)

CX 1.0 was built up with DA7800 and rev WW 50x tubies. aluminum stem/ bar/ post. I saw it being built but didnt get a chance to see the final piece. I do know the guys said it was REALLY light. My guess would be 16-16.5lbs? It was a large frame too, the rider is about 6'3.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

RacerJRP said:


> CX 1.0 was built up with DA7800 and rev WW 50x tubies. aluminum stem/ bar/ post. I saw it being built but didnt get a chance to see the final piece. I do know the guys said it was REALLY light. My guess would be 16-16.5lbs? It was a large frame too, the rider is about 6'3.


Picked up a Fuji catalog from my LBS today. Its lists the 1.0 at 17.27 lbs with DA and carbon bar/stem/post, and the 2.0 at 18.57 lbs with Ultegra and aluminum bar/stem/post. Not too bad I guess, but at that price point I expected lighter. Still, I like the looks of the 2.0. Style counts for something, no?


----------



## mpk1996 (May 11, 2007)

we are a fuji dealer too and i saw the cross bikes at interbike this year. they are very nice. oval makes some really nice stuff. they have been on uci pro bikes in the TdF. The reason you are seeing them on the fuji's this year is because ASI (the company that owns fuji) bought oval. its a pretty good deal. oval has been a stand alone company for years making quality parts (like fsa, easton, ect) but now will be able to get the pricing like a house brand (like the specialized, trek, cannondale). I was actually pretty excited to see that fuji was using these parts when i first saw them at interbike, then we found out why. seems like a win-win to me.


----------

